# Best start-up machine?



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi all - setting up a mobile coffee van and trying to decide on our first group 2 machine. Likely to get a serviced second hand one, but there is such a wide selection. I've always liked the look and taste of Cimbali machines, but any other recommendations?

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Tim,

Can I ask what your budget is?

Have you factored in the cost of a grinder too?

Regards


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you looking at dual-fuel machines or powered only?

If the latter your selection will be wider but the range of venues you can serve from will reduce.

Dual fuel machines from Fracino are the standard.

Are you looking at fitting out yourself or getting some work done by a company such as Coffee Latino?


----------



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for your responses guys.

Our budget (incl burr grinder) is circa 1,250pounds. As it is mobile, we are looking for powered machine and have looked at a few options. We are doing full kit out ourselves, but have purchased a van equipped with a water tank/boiler and power source. Size and weight aren't really considerations.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

timrhoffmann said:


> Thanks for your responses guys.
> 
> Our budget (incl burr grinder) is circa 1,250pounds. As it is mobile, we are looking for powered machine and have looked at a few options. We are doing full kit out ourselves, but have purchased a van equipped with a water tank/boiler and power source. Size and weight aren't really considerations.


I'd suggest a secondhand Fracino group 2 machine (UK based support).

Grinder wise, i'd probably go Mazzer for commercial (they are bullet proof).

Super Jolly/Major/Robur (probably avoid the Mini for commercial use).

Or an Anfim Super Caimano

Fracino also do re-badged Compak grinders (C6 etc) which are quite nice.

Something with a Doser on the front!

The main consideration might be support (UK).


----------



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the speedy response - do you happen to operate a mobile van? For anyone who does, we're busy resolving the logistics of a battery & gas supply and issues of re-charging etc. Any suggestions / advice for dual fuel etc. on this?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I run a dual fuel Fracino Contempo 2 group on my van with gas bottle and a leisure battery running the pump and grinder through an inverter. I can supply you one of these brand new direct from the factory for £2922. If you have any questions about your set up, I'll happily answer anything I can!

all the best

Andy


----------



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Andy but I'm afraid we'll be looking for a second hand set up as that is outside of our price range!

Busy trying to figure out which kit we'll need - (inverter, water softener, battery, gas supply etc.)


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What sort of van are you using, what is the water like in your area and how long do you think you will be trading at a time?


----------



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, we've got a piaggio ape 50, will be operating in south london (so quite hard). Trading times will be 5 hours idea, so circa 100cups.

Looking at some used fracino's, but just worried about power supply in the vehicle. Another thing we hadn't considered as that a sink is a legal requirement, looks like we'll need a larger water tank!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I run an Ape TM from 7.30 - 12.00 daily and have a leisure battery + inverter with calor gas bottle for the coffee machine. The battery manages that ok and I probably do between 80 - 100 cups in that time. The Fracino machine has given me 5 years service without missing a beat so I can't recommend them highly enough!!


----------

